# Directing My Own Horror Movie



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I decided to start a kickstarter to raise money for a horror movie or my own. I'm not asking anyone to donate, but I am asking for opinions on what you like most, what appeals to you, what scares you, what is too generic, etc. So if you would, just drop some advice in the comments.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a fan of good old fashion monster movies.


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the Psychological Thriller type horror movies. The type where you think wow.... yeah some one could be this twisted to do this..... close second is a good old fashion monster movie


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have removed the post with the link to your funding site since solicitation of funds is a violation of forum rules.


----------



## ghoststory (Dec 30, 2013)

The best films are all about the characters and how they respond to the "monster." For example, in Jaws, the shark isn't what makes the movie great (in fact we hardly see it). It's how the characters deal with it. Same thing with The Exorcist, Night of the Living Dead, Alien, etc. So my advice, as a screenwriter, is to focus on characters we care about then put them in danger.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Great news! I got my movie fully funded and I will be filming next weekend. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to go, keep us posted


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

got froze out, I'll be rescheduling for spring.


----------

